# So.. this is what happens when you drop a case of beef hearts on your finger.



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG it hurt so bad! I think I broke it, but not much you can do for a broken finger!

I was trying to find a spot to put the case, so had a bunch of meat pulled out of the freezer to make room. Picked the case up, it slipped, landed on my poor finger. Lots of pretty words came out of my mouth! So there I am, sitting in my garage, surrounded by meat, with my hand on a tub of beef livers because they were the closest, coldest thing LOL. Probably was quite the site! Anyway, kind of laughing about it now. Anyone else have any "raw feeding injury" stories?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

OMG that is ouch ouch ouch! I dropped a frozen 10 pound turkey on my foot before. it swelled and turned bright red.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ouch! I have been lucky enough not to experience something like that yet! Although I am very accident prone... Hmmm, maybe I should start being more careful.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ouch! It's so purple :frown:

I haven't had a mishap yet (knock on wood!), but yesterday when I was cutting up a rack or goat ribs I was wondering how long I could go before I slice my finger...the knife I use to portion his meat is quite sharp


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow, what a pretty shade of purple!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Wow, what a pretty shade of purple!


LOL, I suppose so!

This was my first mishap, although since I got my new electric knife (which btw, is bad ass and every raw feeder should own one), I'm MUCH more careful when cutting stuff up! That thing would take a finger off like it was nothing!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I cut the tip of my ring finger off with some poultry shears lol. It bled like crazy and took forever to heal (plus I had to wear gloves while feeding the dogs, annoying), but I sure did learn to be careful with those things! I'm sure if my hand slipped it could have easily cut right through my finger.

Be careful if you broke it, shouldn't you have a splint on it or something so it heals correctly? That looks like it really hurts. Arnica cream is great for bruising.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

OUCH!!! Looks like my moms toe, which is recently fractured- I'd watch that if I were you. (I am not saying your finger looks like a toe LOL)
I dropped a 4 pound frozen chicken back bag on my bare foot a few days ago... Luckily it didn't hit my toes, but just above so the pain wasn't as excruciating. The bag had pointy bits sticking out and hard as a rock. It hurt really badly.. Now I wear slippers when I open the freezer lol


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

schtuffy said:


> Ouch! It's so purple :frown:
> 
> I haven't had a mishap yet (knock on wood!), but yesterday when I was cutting up a rack or goat ribs I was wondering how long I could go before I slice my finger...the knife I use to portion his meat is quite sharp




Oh the slices, yes the slices. They dont feel good...


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> OUCH!!! Looks like my moms toe, which is recently fractured- I'd watch that if I were you. (I am not saying your finger looks like a toe LOL)
> I dropped a 4 pound frozen chicken back bag on my bare foot a few days ago... Luckily it didn't hit my toes, but just above so the pain wasn't as excruciating. The bag had pointy bits sticking out and hard as a rock. It hurt really badly.. Now I wear slippers when I open the freezer lol


Yeah everyone keeps telling me to watch it.. I mean, I can go to Patient First, just not sure what they'd do for it.

That sounds painful! I've had some near misses when I've opened my freezer too.. stuff just falling out LOL.


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> Ouch! It's so purple :frown:
> 
> I haven't had a mishap yet (knock on wood!), but yesterday when I was cutting up a rack or goat ribs I was wondering how long I could go before I slice my finger...the knife I use to portion his meat is quite sharp


I have a special tool for the girls. When they see it they go nuts. It's called a meat clever and I respect that dang thing! I told hubby when you come down with it, make sure your hands are free and clear because it could take a hand off I am sure and do not want to find out!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

BGBY said:


> I have a special tool for the girls. When they see it they go nuts. It's called a meat clever and I respect that dang thing! I told hubby when you come down with it, make sure your hands are free and clear because it could take a hand off I am sure and do not want to find out!


I have one of them too, use it to cut up quarters and turkey necks. I remember the first day I was using it, my dad stopped by to drop some stuff off. Saw me out in the garage hacking away.. he didn't want to leave LOL. Kept telling me to be careful and make sure all appendages were out of the way before I cut!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh OW! 
All of these bruising/cutting stories are making me cringe!! 
Thankfully I havent had an accident yet, but I sure as hell came close in the past!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Owie!!!! That needs a splint and some ibuprofen! Or a good shot of booze... maybe all of the above!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Yeah everyone keeps telling me to watch it.. I mean, I can go to Patient First, just not sure what they'd do for it.
> 
> That sounds painful! I've had some near misses when I've opened my freezer too.. stuff just falling out LOL.


You don't really need to DO anything for it, but I'd take some anti-inflammatories (ibuprofen) and ice it, and get a splint from the drug store. (I was raised by a doctor - the amateur medical advice is free of charge :wink: )


I sliced pretty deep into my thumb while cutting up a side of lamb that I got for free (and thought was defrosted, but was obviously still frozen in the middle)...SUPER slow to heal, AND I got blood on the dog food.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Owie!!!! That needs a splint and some ibuprofen! Or a good shot of booze... maybe all of the above!


Ibuprofen is covered, but I don't drink, sadly LOL.



BoxerParty said:


> You don't really need to DO anything for it, but I'd take some anti-inflammatories (ibuprofen) and ice it, and get a splint from the drug store. (I was raised by a doctor - the amateur medical advice is free of charge :wink: )
> 
> 
> I sliced pretty deep into my thumb while cutting up a side of lamb that I got for free (and thought was defrosted, but was obviously still frozen in the middle)...SUPER slow to heal, AND I got blood on the dog food.


LOL, well thanks! I need to go out and get a splint for it.. meant to today but we are having nasty weather that is making me want to hide in the house!

I'm so happy I haven't cut myself yet.. should probably go knock on wood now..


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

As a person who's broken many limbs, you can fashion a temporary splint out of two Popsicle sticks and tape  And I still recommend that drink!


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

That hurts to look at!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OUCH! That looks so painful! 

I have cut my fingers a few times. The things we go through for our dogs!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

All I can add is watch out for those poultry sheers. Can't believe what they can remove......


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm clumsy as hell, have broken many, many bones over my long lifetime. Broke my toe a few weeks ago, my finger not long before that, a rib not long before that too, and that's all in the last year. It's not that I've got weak bones, I just do stuff that most people have the brains not to, so I put my body under undue stress. 
I think the worse raw food one was only dropping a frozen cornish hen on my toe, had me hopping around the garage for a bit, but it didn't break anything (I don't think). 
Actually, that's why I don't get really sharp knives or cleavers, it's just asking for trouble with someone as useless as I am. (I've got a huge cut on the bottom of my foot tonight, cut it on a drill bit a couple of hours ago, so hobbling around again, talk about a moron!).
Anyway, unless the finger is obviously out of kilter, which it doesn't look like it is, you are right, the Dr's don't do anything but x-ray it, give you pain pills and send you home with a huge bill. Ice, ibuprofen, rest and elevation, a splint if it makes it feel better, and in a week or two, it will start to feel better.
But, I do feel so sorry for you, I can tell it's as sore as hell. 
That's your right hand right? Must take you ages to type!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah right hand, and yes, I'm right handed. Go figure. But, I've figured out how to type without using it and it doesn't take too long


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm blood brothers with a turkey and a goat.

The turkey impaled the palm of my hand with its bone when I tried to smash it so it would fit in the container better.

I sliced my hand open while separating bloody goat bones.

:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

aw....that looks painful. owwwwwwwww.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You have to show us pictures of the amazing colors that finger will turn! 

Coworker of mine slipped in the shower and landed on the faucet with her side. She had a 6 inch by 10 inch bruise that changed from black to purple to blue to green and orange and red and yellow. It was really pretty!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> You have to show us pictures of the amazing colors that finger will turn!
> 
> Coworker of mine slipped in the shower and landed on the faucet with her side. She had a 6 inch by 10 inch bruise that changed from black to purple to blue to green and orange and red and yellow. It was really pretty!


Ow! Mine isn't that bad! 

I'll have to take a picture of it tomorrow.. it's not as dark purple today, has a bit of a red tint to it. Should be interesting to see what it does in the next couple of days!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well it's broken.. "smashed" is the term the Dr. used. Decided to go have it x-rayed tonight because I literally couldn't feel the entire tip of it. They want me to go see an ortho because of how it's broken, to make sure it's set properly. I swear! 

But the story was pretty funny to tell.. I swear 10 people asked me how I did it LOL.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

How did they react when you told them you dropped a case of beef hearts?


Ugh I hate bruises, just a personal story, when I was a kid, I was riding my Grandmothers horse who ended up out of control because of a gunshot...I got thrown off and landed on my side. My entire left side from my shoulder down to my hip bone was one huge bruise >.<


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw, that sucks! I can't believe you went that long with a broken finger. Of course, I'm a huge wuss when it comes to pain!:faint2:

On another note, it's really weird that you broke your ring finger. Of all fingers, I would think that would be the least likely to get in the way!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

kady05 said:


> Well it's broken.. "smashed" is the term the Dr. used. Decided to go have it x-rayed tonight because I literally couldn't feel the entire tip of it. They want me to go see an ortho because of how it's broken, to make sure it's set properly. I swear!
> 
> But the story was pretty funny to tell.. I swear 10 people asked me how I did it LOL.


You know, I was lying in bed last night thinking about your finger. (Ok, I lead a very boring life, ok?). And, I did get to wondering if the bone was actually crushed. If you've got a hell of a lot of weight dropping on it, chances are it wouldn't be a clean break, it would more likely sort of splinter.
So, when I came to that decision, I was glad to read you went and had it checked out. Better safe than sorry! Hopefully it'll be feeling a hell of a lot better, oh, in 2 or 3 weeks or so!
Oh God that must have hurt like blazes.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> How did they react when you told them you dropped a case of beef hearts?


They were like "Did this happen at work?" when they heard "frozen beef hearts".. thought it was interesting that I had a 30lb. case of them at my house LOL. But surprisingly, no one asked WHY I had that many beef hearts.



Ania's Mommy said:


> Aw, that sucks! I can't believe you went that long with a broken finger. Of course, I'm a huge wuss when it comes to pain!:faint2:
> 
> On another note, it's really weird that you broke your ring finger. Of all fingers, I would think that would be the least likely to get in the way!


Yeah the Dr. wanted to give me all these pain meds. for it.. I really don't consider myself THAT tough, but I declined. Not big on taking meds. if they're not needed! I really should've gone in sooner.. let this be a lesson to anyone, if you smash your finger with a case of meat, go to the Dr.!

I know, go freaking figure it'd be the ring finger.. and on my right hand too (I'm right handed). 



MollyWoppy said:


> You know, I was lying in bed last night thinking about your finger. (Ok, I lead a very boring life, ok?). And, I did get to wondering if the bone was actually crushed. If you've got a hell of a lot of weight dropping on it, chances are it wouldn't be a clean break, it would more likely sort of splinter.
> So, when I came to that decision, I was glad to read you went and had it checked out. Better safe than sorry! Hopefully it'll be feeling a hell of a lot better, oh, in 2 or 3 weeks or so!
> Oh God that must have hurt like blazes.


:lol: I'm glad I was being thought of! 

When the Dr. came in he went to shake my hand and was like "Just kidding, your finger is smashed, probably a bad idea." So I knew then that what everyone was telling me ("Kady, seriously, it's broken, go to the Dr.") was true LOL.

Oh yes.. it hurt.. badly. I seriously almost threw up when it happened. Case of beef hearts is still sitting in the freezer.. I'm scared of them now!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

OUCH!! That looks like it hurts.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> OUCH!! That looks like it hurts.


It does.. and the stupid splint the Dr. gave me last night is making it hurt worse!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

kady05 said:


> OMG it hurt so bad! I think I broke it, but not much you can do for a broken finger!
> 
> I was trying to find a spot to put the case, so had a bunch of meat pulled out of the freezer to make room. Picked the case up, it slipped, landed on my poor finger. Lots of pretty words came out of my mouth! So there I am, sitting in my garage, surrounded by meat, with my hand on a tub of beef livers because they were the closest, coldest thing LOL. Probably was quite the site! Anyway, kind of laughing about it now. Anyone else have any "raw feeding injury" stories?


Omg that looks painful! I almost died with the frozen turkey neck that dropped on my foot! I'm a wus...


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I went to the ortho Dr. yesterday. He told me we had two options: Cut it off lol or put a splint on it til it healed. I opted for the splint LOL. It's a different kind than the one I was wearing before, much more comfortable. He said I "seriously crushed it".. fun!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And, hurting your right hand (presuming you're right handed) is such a pain in the ar$e. Fingers are always really so painful, I think because there are a lot of nerves in that area.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> And, hurting your right hand (presuming you're right handed) is such a pain in the ar$e. Fingers are always really so painful, I think because there are a lot of nerves in that area.


Oh of course I'm right handed! And yes, I did a number on the nerves, for sure. It swells up and throbs every night, sucker hurts!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

OUCH!!! I've dropped a pound of frozen cheese and other frozen meats on my bare foot right out of the freezer but the results were nothing like that poor finger! I have cut the tip of my finger and nail off with a knife, tho - and made myself bleed on raw cut-up chicken bones (< that's gross).


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I stapled my finger to the wall a couple of years ago. Hanging insulation, the first 10,000 staples went perfectly, the very last wall and bamm, though the nail and finger into the wood. 
Left hand though, so that was okish. But, ohhh yes, I sympathise, greatly.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG OUch is all I can say , I bet there were some pretty words flowing LOL, what a bad spot to hurt, everything is 100x worse when its your fingers .


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​OH Ouch!... I will be remembering this when I get my next case of hearts. I know that hurt like hell, and I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

It's doing better, thanks everyone  Let this be a warning.. be careful when handling cases of meat, otherwise, you may end up having to tell 50 some odd people how you did it, WHY you had that much meat at your house, etc. I will say, it got comical after awhile LOL.


----------

